# Mealworms in Ireland?



## kiania (Feb 19, 2011)

Just had a question passed on to me about if anyone knew of any livefood sellers located in Ireland, specifically to sell mealworms, but obviously the more livefoods the better.

Can anyone recommend any Ireland-specific sellers? I know the place I buy mine from ships to Europe, but looking for specifically Irish ones 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

kiania said:


> Just had a question passed on to me about if anyone knew of any livefood sellers located in Ireland, specifically to sell mealworms, but obviously the more livefoods the better.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any Ireland-specific sellers? I know the place I buy mine from ships to Europe, but looking for specifically Irish ones
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


breed your own mate really easy if your patient pal loads of hints an tips on here
dazzer:2thumb:


----------



## kiania (Feb 19, 2011)

I am breeding my own  But someone else asked me where to get them in ireland, since I only know english livefood sellers, I thought I'd ask here. They do not wish to breed them (only just managed to convince them that live was better over dried), and considering their comment was regarding buying them from a shop, and whether it would be 'okay' for an insectivore if they couldn't get live for 2+ weeks, hence my asking to try to avoid what I can see as welfare/nutritional issues!

I'm guessing this means no irish livefood sellers though?


----------

